# Please settle my nerves



## boss81 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been reading about bad fuel contaminating the fuel system and causing thousands of dollars in damage. I really want this car, but don't want to go through that. I've also read much more pros than cons, but the bad fuel one is a big deal breaker. Help me make my decision please.

Thanks


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Bad fuel? Where? I have heard of accidental mis-fueling (with gasoline) but not 'bad fuel'. The ULSD standard is pretty much universal in the States and Canada now. As with any fuel, common sense prevails on the station, i.e. best to stay away from little tucked away stations that don't have a lot of volume -- stick with well known, busy stations that turn over their fuel stocks on a regular basis. In any event, you have a pretty good filter and water separation system...not Class-8, big rig, capacity, but pretty good nonetheless.

20,000mi and I haven't had a hint of a problem. I worry about a lot more things like idiots on the road trying to hit me, etc... 

Regards
D


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Not a problem with diesel fuel. I traveled throughout the South East this past July and completely problem free. And I stoped in some funky places out in the booneys.

I haven't actually heard anyone complain of bad fuel thus far.

I certainly wouldn't let this be a reason for not considering a diesel car.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with Flyingman on that one. Bad diesel fuel should not be a problem, or deterrent from getting d  . Just use common sense, don't fill it with petrol  I don't think bio is a problem where you live, but remember not to put more than B5 (B5=up to 5% biodiesel, B11, B20, B100 would be other) in your tank, any diesel which contains more than 5% bio needs to labeled accordingly.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

i follow 2 things when it comes to fuel:
No bio diesel for now
Only branded stations like Shell or Mobil


----------



## boss81 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> i follow 2 things when it comes to fuel:
> No bio diesel for now
> Only branded stations like Shell or Mobil


:thumbup:
Also, it seams like diesel community prefer stations with high turn around


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> i follow 2 things when it comes to fuel:
> No bio diesel for now
> Only branded stations like Shell or Mobil


Hey gang,

I believe it says:"No Bio-Diesel " on my fuel cap. Is it something new or you all are experimenting with your vehicle?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I believe it says:"No Bio-Diesel " on my fuel cap. Is it something new or you all are experimenting with your vehicle?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


09 and 10 Manual says dont put anything beyond B5. And I said no bio diesel for now because I am not sure what are advantages of using B5 in comparison to normal ULSD. If newer models say no bio diesel then its worth to investigate what is new in fuel systemsfrom 2011 models. But I highly doubt that else lot of 2011 owners would have pointed it out.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

On 2010 335d cap it states B5 (5%) is maximum, same as manual. B5 would provide advantage in lubricity over D2,D1.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

2011 also wants no more than 5% bio.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

63,000 miles on my '09 335d and fuel hasn't been a problem. Just follow the advise from the posters above and you'll be fine.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, for what it's worth, here's the cap from my 2011:









This might be worthy of a separate thread, just to avoid messing up the op's thread.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

bayoucity said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I believe it says:"No Bio-Diesel " on my fuel cap. Is it something new or you all are experimenting with your vehicle?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


If you check my image, it confirms your memory, except it also says (max B7). I guess that means no straight biodiesel, but a B7 blend is okay.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Not a problem with diesel fuel. I traveled throughout the South East this past July and completely problem free. And I stoped in some funky places out in the booneys.
> 
> I haven't actually heard anyone complain of bad fuel thus far.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't let this be a reason for not considering a diesel car.


lilalleykat had to replace his fuel filter at least twice due to bad fuel (Circle K?). Based on lilalleykat's experience, the fuel filter seems to plug up when it encounters bad fuel and stops fuel flow to the more expensive parts of the system (injection pump, injectors, and such). If the OP lived in California, I would say not to worry about getting a load of bad fuel (California has a very rigorous tank leak inspection program; when a leak is found, the station is closed down and the tanks are removed). Elsewhere, I would say to keep copies of every fuel receipt. Then, if you get a load of bad fuel, you have proof of who sold it to you. Either their insurance policy or your policy will pay to repair any damage from the load of bad fuel and if it is your policy, your insurance company has someone to go after.

+1 on not letting fear of bad fuel be a reason to not get the car.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

62Lincoln said:


> If you check my image, it confirms your memory, except it also says (max B7). I guess that means no straight biodiesel, *but a B7 blend is okay*.


Interesting. My cap says no more than B5.... Spec creep?


----------



## boss81 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I think bad fuel is overblown. You're really only likely to encounter it in very distant rural areas which have little traffic. Microbes are able to grow in diesel so there's a chance you could get bad fill of stale fuel. I really don't worry about filling the tank with RUG.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

anE934fun said:


> Interesting. My cap says no more than B5.... Spec creep?


I need to check the owner's manual too - it was mentioned somewhere on the board that the owner's manual states B5. Not sure what to make of all this. After reading about B5 and dilution of the oil in a system such as we have, I'm staying away from bio altogether for now.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> I need to check the owner's manual too - it was mentioned somewhere on the board that the owner's manual states B5. Not sure what to make of all this. After reading about B5 and dilution of the oil in a system such as we have, I'm staying away from bio altogether for now.


B5 in the manual, however if they're creeping up no the spec it may be cheaper for them to put B7 on the cap instead of updating the user manual. IMO..I've never heard B7 being mentioned in the U.S. It has always been B2, 5, 10, 20, 100.


----------



## boss81 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I think bad fuel is overblown. You're really only likely to encounter it in very distant rural areas which have little traffic. Microbes are able to grow in diesel so there's a chance you could get bad fill of stale fuel. I really don't worry about filling the tank with RUG.


I have had bad diesel before in my other vehicles and it was not in rural areas with little traffic. I also have had bad gasoline and again not in rural areas with little traffic. In all cases not at crummy appearing no name stations either. In all cases with the exception of the Porsche I had no expensive damages to fix. The Porsche had to get some injectors replaced and at the time was quite expensive. Most of the cases I had to pay out of pocket but with that case and one with one of the Bugs, I was able to get either the station or the corporate entity to pay for damages.


----------



## boss81 (Aug 19, 2010)

I looked at a diesel pump at my local Mobil last night and it said "Ultra Low Sulfur Highway Diesel". That's the kind I would be looking for right?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

boss81 said:


> I looked at a diesel pump at my local Mobil last night and it said "Ultra Low Sulfur Highway Diesel". That's the kind I would be looking for right?


Yes. Most if not all within the US have since converted to USLD.


----------



## SamToast (Mar 22, 2008)

I've made it a habit to keep all my fuel receipts just in case I encounter any bad diesel. 

Thing is, I haven't had to refuel all that often...


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

You do have to be sure not to put in fuel with too much bio and not put in regular gas, but it's no big deal. I used to worry about not finding a diesel station, but you can find diesel with ease, often for less than premium. Go for it without any nervousness and you won't look back!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> You do have to be sure not to put in fuel with too much bio and not put in regular gas, but it's no big deal. I used to worry about not finding a diesel station, but you can find diesel with ease, often for less than premium. Go for it without any nervousness and you won't look back!


I'd just make sure it is a name brand, but I'd do that for gasoline too.


----------

